
Data Structures and Algorithms Actually I Used Working at Tech Companies - gregdoesit
https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/data-structures-and-algorithms-i-actually-used-day-to-day/
======
acconrad
Before grokking this article my initial thought was "everyone today seems to
use hash tables or dictionaries". Dicts are everywhere in Python and Objects
are the hash table used within JavaScript.

I read the whole Algorithm Design Manual[1] and it can be a bit dry so I'm
actually very excited to read _Grokking Algorithms_ to see if it will indeed
be helpful for professional developers to ace their ds/algo exams.

[1]
[https://www.adamconrad.dev/tag/algorithms/](https://www.adamconrad.dev/tag/algorithms/)

------
adeveloper870
> "I've never had to use these data structures, and even if I did, I would
> look them up again."

Exactly.

Also, notice these companies are the top largest, tech-focused companies that
require this low-level manipulation. I can't imagine you need to re-implement
an algorithm at another job.

Simpler algorithms sure, but at that point it's just basic programming.

